

Deploying lighttpd, your flask-apps, gunicorn, supervisor with Ansible on CentOS - zufallsheld
https://www.zufallsheld.de/2014/11/19/deploying-lighttpd-your-flask-apps-gunicorn-and-supervisor-with-ansible-on-centos/

======
smt88
Why would I want to deploy lighttpd?

